# new marking behavior



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

hi all,

I have kind of an odd question for you: what's my dog doing and why is she doing it?

here's the scenario:
Lately whenever Lua goes out in the yard to pee, she kicks up grass behind her when she's done. It only happens when she pees, not when she poops. It's a recent development for her. She's intact at 7 months old.

Thanks for you opinions --- I usually think of the kicking as a marking behavior, but i don't know why she would all of a sudden start marking. It's not a problem behavior or anything, I'm just curious why it's happening, and why it started now.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl started doing this around the same age as well except she did it after going poo only. I read that it is a form of marking territory. They have sweat glands in their feet, so by kicking up the grass they are rubbing their scent on that area. She just came into heat two weeks ago at age 18 months and now she is doing it when she pees as well. I would have to guess it is a hormonal/coming of age thing to want to mark their territory.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Foxy used to do that too, I actually read an article about it long time back, I will see if I can find it, or where it was I found it. But apparently it dates back to basic canine instint, especially for females... to hide their den, and cover their scent ( as apposed to marking). It was a very interesting read... I'm sorry in advance if I cannot locate the source.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know if there is a specific reason why she's starting it now. I don't even think certain breeds are or more or less likely to do it. Has she been around another dog that does it? In any case, you should capture the behavior and get her to wipe her feet on a mat.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

that is an excellent idea eins---except that i'll have to go outside with her in the freezing mornings when she pees!

I hope it's not a hormonal coming of age thing, but I bet you're right GG --- I already see other signs that my delightful, obedient puppy is turning into a defiant teenager :'( Plus her breeder says her female relations have come into heat super-early. 

Fox- that article sounds really interesting-- i'll have to do some googling for it too.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

My boy Jasper (16 months) often does it after marking. I want to say he learned it from a family member's older female pit mix, because she does it often. 
I've assumed its to spread his scent around. When's he's on leash I keep him moving when he starts doing it because I assume people in the neighborhood don't want their lawns and landscaping scattered around.


----------



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

Dogs are constantly communicating with other dogs they have never met and will never meet. Other dogs are leaving their scent and marks for your dog and your dog is leaving it's. Your dog will learn every dog in its territory, again, without ever meeting them. They kick up grass to say "look here because I left something"! To a dog this mark must look like a forty foot wide billboard along a highway; and the smells at that spot probably tell your dog more information than any billboard could......if a dog could read......you know what I mean.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wasn't able to find the article I remember, which was more indepth, It may have been in one of the books I read when I got Fergy, But I found this from Vetstreet...

"In the wild, canines such as wolves, dingoes and foxes may kick the ground after elimination for sanitary reasons. They are simply covering up the mess. But the behavior is also a way to mark territory. All dogs have glands in their feet that secrete pheromones, and a couple of backward scratches into the earth releases those chemicals"
It is completely normal behavior... one suggestion to stop it was to squeak a toy when your dog has just finished their business to distract them.
Fergy at 6 mo. has now graduated to "male dog" he isn't squatting anymore to pee... he needs do point it at something so he can hike his leg... he just started this...OH JOY!!!


----------

